# Immigration consultant in pune



## rupali_t01 (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi,

Can anyone suggest me with good consultant for Australia immigration in pune.

Thanks in advance 
Rupali


----------



## rayh (Apr 1, 2011)

rupali_t01 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone suggest me with good consultant for Australia immigration in pune.
> 
> ...


Hi Rupali,

Why would you like to hire a consultant when you can contact DIAC directly and get your job done.I recommend you to visit Department of Immigration & Citizenship website and do some research yourself.I am sure,like many of us who got PR without any mediators,you can also get it.BTW, nobody will take your immigration process as seriously as you would and you can save some money for sure.

For any clarification you can always put a query on this forum.

All the best.

Rayh.


----------



## rupali_t01 (Aug 30, 2010)

Thanks Rayh for quick reply.

I have done my ACS assessment and got code 261314 -Software Tester , which is not there in SOL list1 (for 175 visa)

Now I am in confusion whether I should re-apply for assessment as my earlier ACS assessmnet which is almost going to expire in 3 months. Making few changes in my profile and exp letter /reference letter so that I can get the better code from SOL list 1. Is it really possible ? How shd I go abt it.

Thanks,
Rupali


----------



## anjalisidhwani (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi Rupali, 

I am not sure if you are still active on forums, but I was also looking for an option to migrate to Oz. I am from Pune and also a Software Tester. Can you please provide me your contact details if I wish to get some guidelines form you. Ta.


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.


----------



## vishal.dobariya (Apr 11, 2013)

chptp said:


> Me and couple of others are planning to meet on 13th at JM road. Those interested can PM me.



I hired a consultant but frankly speaking you actually don't need them.

I did my ACS on my own and applied for EOI also my own..... Once i got invitation, I hired consultant for applying visa. and he charged me 45% less than his actual charges.

I hired him because i had certain issues with my documentation. for example, my passport is of older address and my wife's passport is of before our marraige and didn't have my name in it......marriage certificate did have spelling mistake in my wife's name....and so on....

I didn't wanted to take any risk and so applied visa application through consultant.

if any one wants the name of consultant, please connect me to [email protected]...


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

*Experience Letter in ACS format*

Hi,

I can get detailed letter in ACS format from my past company. But how do you get this from companies in early days of your career ? I have the relieving letters and appt letters. But some of my supervisors have left, or companies have merged. Can any one guide how to prove the experience in such cases. Just appt letters are enough?


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

also guys I want to alert you with my experience wit APEX VISAS - I asked them for MARA reg no. 

A lady called Bomoshree pointed me to an Indian stamp bearing proof that it is indian registered !

Either she is daft or pretending to be one. 

These guys asked me for 4000 Dollars if I want to use MARA agent. Else any one from front office will represent me ! When I insisited on MARA agency ID proof, she literally lost it and started telling no agents in Pune are MARA. IS this true ?

This is a Pune based agent.
Pls beware of these agents .


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

any ICT project manager who has immigrated without help of the thug agents pls ? I have decided to file on my own and can use ur guidance.

Appreciate some replies


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

I would also suggest to go ahead with your own, these agents are not worth the money you pay to them.

I had a very bad experience with Apex Visas Pune, they almost screwed up my case and they delayed it so much that I had to pay almost double for the Visa application fees after 1st July. my SS got declined the 1st time when they were handling it, then I did everything on my own and got the visa invitation in 7 days. 

Apex Visas (A.V. immigration consultancy) doesn't have any process, once you pay the fees they would never follow up with you, every time you have to ask them to work for you, they work on there own pace. they are not transparent about the whole process, it is evident from there website which doesn't even have the owners name mentioned, no testimonials etc. they don't have competent staff to support your applications.


if you need more details please free to pm me or call me.

cheers


----------



## raj333 (Apr 13, 2013)

Nish89 said:


> any ICT project manager who has immigrated without help of the thug agents pls ? I have decided to file on my own and can use ur guidance.
> 
> Appreciate some replies



Nish,

go ahead with your own, will provide any help you required on the documentations etc.

cheers,


----------



## tejthakur (Dec 19, 2014)

Hi There, I am from Pune and currently working with Accounts Payables ( Finance ) department of Emirates Airlines. I am working towards migrating to Australia and wondering if you guys can assist me


----------



## Nish89 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Tej
are u working in Pune...or UAE
if you have 65 points you can apply independantly...if case is easy.


----------



## Expecting189 (Oct 12, 2014)

tejthakur said:


> Hi There, I am from Pune and currently working with Accounts Payables ( Finance ) department of Emirates Airlines. I am working towards migrating to Australia and wondering if you guys can assist me


Can you be a bit more specific as to what you need assistance for (the entire application process, someting in particular in the process, etc.)


----------



## Australia Visa (Oct 1, 2015)

*Don't go with Apex Visas*

I had applied through Apex visa has a very bad experience, you have to followup with then each time and they would delay so much in responding even after paying so much money. 
Finally my application also got rejected and they have no reason as why. They lack process and doesnt know their work.
So please don't go with them. Just alerting everyone


----------



## zebust (Aug 17, 2015)

Australia Visa said:


> I had applied through Apex visa has a very bad experience, you have to followup with then each time and they would delay so much in responding even after paying so much money.
> Finally my application also got rejected and they have no reason as why. They lack process and doesnt know their work.
> So please don't go with them. Just alerting everyone


The immigration agent wont take any slightest pain to go an extra inch for you. 
They will no care for your hard earned money or your future prospects.

Therefore do it yourself, like they say "if you want something to be done right, do it yourself"


----------

